# Some kind of funk, ideas?



## SlipperKing (Apr 30, 2020)

I've been growing this plant of Paph platyphyllum from a seedling bought in 11/16. Now it has developed this slow growing funk. To the touch it is thicker then the leaves, brown and dry. I'm wondering if it's possible it's a parsite. I repotted today and sprayed it well with a triple action product for insects, fungus and mites. This won't help if it's a parsite. 


Here is the previous leaf with much fewer spots. Which at the time I thought it was growing out of the issue, clearly not


I've seen this similar issue in philippinense in the past and never did anything about it. Currently this is the only plant in the collection with this issue. Maybe a virus instead?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 1, 2020)

underside of the leaves???


----------



## SlipperKing (May 1, 2020)

It transfers through the leaves Stephen.


----------



## Ray (May 1, 2020)

Have you tried a copper treatment, yet?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 2, 2020)

No I have not but it's funny you mentioned it. I was looking over my arsenal of treatments and that was one I was considering. What do you think Ray, should I use it as a dip or as spray which I think is the recommendation?


----------



## Ray (May 2, 2020)

I have always heard of it as a spray.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 2, 2020)

I'll give it a try after work today.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 2, 2020)

i meant a photo of the top and bottom of the same leaf/lesion.
Copper is worth a try - coat everything


----------

